# Do these maks look creepy ? Heres my idea



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Well this year Im going to be a crazy butcher type dude for Halloween loll,just want to make it simple,and creepy so I will get a butchers apron,put some good fake blood all over it, with some bloody hand prints,a white t shirt under it with some black pants and black boots,and carry some kind of crazy cleaver I seen a lot of cool ones on some hallowen sites that look nice.Then I will wear one of the masks in the pictures below, not sure wich one I want to buy they wont even have them in stock until Aug but what I would like to know do these masks look creepy to you guys ? and do you think it will go with the costume idea I want to do ? Im also going to set up a old table and buy some of the fake fingers,hands,eyes,etc.... loll that are on some of the halloween sites that are wrapped in meat market type packs,and I have my Butchers shop bloody sign I bought last year after Halloween cheap and will get to use it this year. Ok well just let me know if that sounds like a ok costume idea Thanks =-)


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

and this mask


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

More horrific than creepy but I like them.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I have 6 different Ghoulish Productions masks. All of them are very good quality for the price.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Yubney said:


> More horrific than creepy but I like them.


even better then ! lol by the way I always have to laugh when there is a lot of views and only like 2 comments lol just makes me smile lol.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

doto said:


> I have 6 different Ghoulish Productions masks. All of them are very good quality for the price.


oh cool deal, thats who makes these ? good to know they make good stuff that always helps !


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I really like the last one you posted.

Cool costume idea.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

just_Tim said:


> even better then ! lol by the way I always have to laugh when there is a lot of views and only like 2 comments lol just makes me smile lol.


True but remember only members can post and any 'ol guest can view and they count.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Not sure if it looks like a crazy butcher, but I LOVE the second one!!!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I like the butcher idea and I really like the second mask. He looks like he's been to the butcher and they "quartered" him. A long time ago at the butcher shops they used to have posters showing the steer all marked off and the cuts of meat labeled. Make sure to darken your eyes behind the mask with a dried blood brown or black, it will make it look even creepier!


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I vote for the second one, looks like it woud be more realistic


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

I did this.


----------



## Gill (Jun 20, 2010)

Am I the only one that really liked the first one? Reminds me of Ed Gein :S


----------

